# JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (Low mode runtime added)



## NetKidz (Jan 31, 2007)

*JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (5/5 Updated with New Version)*

*EDIT: 5/5 Updated with new version C-LE (v1.2 ?), Please scroll down to see it.*


Just got the first batch JETBeam C-LE sold in China (1000 pcs?) from a friend. The original sales thread seems to be this one: http://www.xitek.com/market/showmproduct.php?productid=4717 (Chinese)

A quick spec overview:

Cree XR-E P4
Aluminum OP reflector
Harden glass lens
T6061 Aluminum Alloy, Type III HA
1 AA battery (1.0-1.5v)
Head dia. 19.5mm, tail dia. 17mm, length 85mm
Weight 32g (bettery not included)
Twisty type switch
10m water-resistance
Multi-mode output: Med/Low/High/Strobe(10Hz)/SOS
Output level: about 40/20/80 Lm
Run time: about 7/30/2 hrs.
I think the design is for average peoples, thus it's cheap and could only take AA battery, no 14500 Li-ion. Mine only came with the light, one holster. That's all and no packaging. 


Okay let's see some photos.

C-LE with holster:






Head and tail:





The bottom PCB: (One had a solder bulb to fix the contact)





Tube inside:





Reflector:





Compared with other 1x AA lights:






There should be a pad in the tube bottom but not included. The dealer said would be sent later. I made one by myself, otherwise the battery would be rolling when it's OFF.





The color is like dark gray or dark olivaceous (?). The knurling of the tube and head are smooth and easy to hold. The twisty is easy to operate also. Turn tighten to switch ON, loosen to OFF.

Switch the light ON would first in Medium output. Switch it OFF then ON within 1s would jump to next mode and cycle through Med/Low/High/Strobe/SOS. If switch OFF more than 1s, it'll be reset and start from the Medium next time.

The output is stable with High mode. If move the head back and forth, I could notice it's flickering in Medium and Low mode.

Need to go back to work.  Would take some beamshot tomorrow night and would do some run time test at weekend if I've done my work.


Emilion said the new batch are with "improved" reflectors and have new packaging. I also joined one of the GB. I'll compare them to see what's improved when I get it. :laughing:



==== Beam Shot Added ====
(fineday also post many good photos at: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151267 Be sure to check them also.  )



Here're the Lux Reading of my LF1 with 1AA and C-LE at 1m distance:

LF1 High:360 Low:38
CL-E High:710 Medium:321 Low:70


Here's my Fenix L1 with SX0H at left, C-LE in between, LiteFlux LF1 at right:






The wall is creamy white. My C-LE makes me feel my LF1 (TW0J) is a little yellowish but not so greenish in the photo. The Fenix L1 looks similar with C-LE, but it's greenish in the photo. ?_? 


Sorry for the poor photos below. My DC couldn't do full manual mode to use the same settings and I didn't find a good way to hold the lights. Basically the C-LE center spot is tighter than LF1. (Maybe it's because the reflector is deeper?)

C-LE High at left, LF1 High at right (EV -0.0)





C-LE High at left, LF1 High at right (EV -0.9)





C-LE High at left, LF1 High at right (EV -1.5)







C-LE Medium at left, LF1 High at right (EV -0.0)





C-LE Medium at left, LF1 High at right (EV -0.9)





C-LE Medium at left, LF1 High at right (EV -1.5)







C-LE Low at left, LF1 High at right (EV -0.0)





C-LE Low at left, LF1 High at right (EV -0.9)





C-LE Low at left, LF1 High at right (EV -1.5)








==== Head disassemible photo ====

I tried to open the head but failed. Maybe I didn't use the right tool with right force? :laughing: 

Here're two photo from elwm58 at www.shoudian.com (A flashlight forum in China)













==== Runtime Added ====
Finally I've done the runtime for High and Medium mode. I have no time to do the runtime for the Low mode. It's done using the simple method: "Direct shot to the Lux meter" and put them all in my closet. My lux meter couldn't do recording, thus I use PowerToys Timershot to take the photo every one minute with my webcam and key in excel by hand.

The battery used is eneloop 2000mAh NiMH. Discharging at 0.5A about 1950mAh on MH-C9000.

The heat of the flashlight doesn't generate much, even with the high mode, it's a little warm. In High mode, at about 2 hours, the output drop sharply. In medium, the output drop sharply about 4h30m.









Here's the runtime with low mode. It's about 17 hours when the output drop sharply.











*==== New Version C-LE update (v1.2 ?)==== *

Just got my new version C-LE several days ago, and here's a quick comparison between them. Besically, the packaging and looking are the same. Thus, I just took a few more photos.

From one flashlight forums in China, the new version has the following improvement:
1. Improved threading.
2. Improved efficiency and brightness.
3. PWM frequency increased 5 times.
4. Memorized last mode.

The mode changing is the same as old version. You must do ON-OFF-ON within 1 second.

The memory feature will memorize the last mode you use and resume when turn ON. When you switching to a new mode, it'll blink once aftrer 1 second to inform you that the current mode is memorized. If you turn it OFF over 2 seconds, it'll back to the same mode when turn ON. (Will not blink once if you stay in this memorized mode).

The threading space is larger (loosen) than the old one, this the tube isn't interchangeable. The setting of High mode is brighter than old version, medium mode is dimmer than old version, low mode is about the same.

I took the 1m lux reading again for reference. Low/Medium/High:

Old Version: 65/302/681
New Version: 66/265/761

The high mode runtime is longer and it's also brighter, thus the circuit effiency should be improved indeed. 

I don't have equipments to measure the PWM frequency, thus I took a photo to demo the improvement:




(Upper is old C-LE in low, medium is new C-LE in low, bottom is MK.II X in 5%)
From the photo, rough estimating yield at least 4 times faster. I could still notice some flickering, but I think most users shouldn't notice it. 

Here's some photos.





(Upper: New version)





(Left: New version. The texture is the same, the photo looks different due to the angel)





(Left: New version. My new C-LE came with orange color o-ring. The thread spacing is little larger)





(Left: New version. The PCB didn't have JETBeam on it with the new version)

Runtime as follow (Old version also re-tested). The low mode would spend much time, thus I skip it). The battery used is 2000mAh eneloop NiMH.

High mode runtime:





Medium mode runtime:


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review*

Nice looking light! I may have to get one to to go with my MKII!
Anyone in USA going to ditriute them?


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review*

Thanks for the sneak peek, andy.

Paul, I believe TAD gear will carry it, and you can order from emilion's online store direct, but not sure if there's still stock. It was there for a slightly higher price than the GB, but I believe it might have sold out by now.


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review*



.


----------



## patycake57 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review*

It looks like the negative contact is a dimple, and not a spring. Correct? 
If so, that's too bad, because I didn't like how the old CMG Infinities would dent the bottom of my batteries.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review*

I don't know if it's just the angle of that shot, but the C-LE sure looks a LOT shorter and the body looks a good bit thinner than a Fenix . This should make for a great general pocket EDC light. I agree that for NiMH, a spring would be better so as not to damage the batts, but I figure with the enhanced efficiency of the Cree (isn't it like 24 hours @ 20 lumens? we'll see...) I'd rather use a lithium for the longer regulated runtime and lighter weight. A spring would also make the light longer- this is looking like one of the most compact highpower AA lights on the block. Can't wait for CEJ to get his (already shipped) and start slinging them out to us .


----------



## josean (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review*

Thanks for the sharp pics and the mini-review.

Can you tell us something about regulation?

I mean... PWM or constant current? Does it have constant (flat) brightness level, or does it dim?


----------



## Flymo (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review*

Is there a distributor for there flashlights in the US?


----------



## ViReN (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review*

For $30, It's definitely a It's a Good light, only complain is, UI is not as impressive, Since It's a Twisty, I would prefer to have Low-Med-High-Strobe-SOS

It would give Fenix L1D CE / P1D CE a Run for it's money


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review*

Hi patycake57,

Yes, it's dimple at the tube bottom. I haven't try to install a spring in it. Will try when I get some springs.



Hi Solstice,

Yes, you're right. C-LE is shorter than my Fenix L1 and LiteFlux LF1. 



Hi josean,

Haven't done the run time test and not sure about the regulation. I could feel it's flickering in Medium and Low mode if move the light back and forth. Maybe a PWN with not enough frequency?


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (Runtime added)*

Finally I've done the runtime. The high mode runs about 2 hours as spec, but the medium only runs about 4h30m.

Thanks for viewing of this poor review. I shoud learn how to photo things right.


----------



## javafool (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (NiMH Runtime added)*

That is a great review NetKidz, thank you for posting. I am really glad I got in on a group buy, and then ordered a second C-LE from Emilion. These look like great flashlights, especially for the price.

I think the flashlight, brightness, beam color and runtimes all look good. I am looking forward to getting my flashlights.


----------



## Haz (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (NiMH Runtime added)*

Thanks for the review, great work:goodjob:


----------



## frisco (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (NiMH Runtime added)*

Nice! .............. I like it allot!!!! The Industrial Design looks nice and "Updated" 
The color looks Nice!

Function looks like it will be a easy one hander !!!!

Thanks for the look!

frisco


----------



## Solstice (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (NiMH Runtime added)*

WOW great runtimes, especially considering that this looks like a bright little bugger! Will probably run even longer on an Energizer lithium . If you could find the time, I'd love to see a runtime test of the low mode as well, but you might have to leave it running for quite a while . Thanks for the great work!


----------



## Chao (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (NiMH Runtime added)*

Nice work Netkidz, great runtime graph:thumbsup:


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (NiMH Runtime added)*

Very nice looking light. Any new word on who is/will be selling them (besides possibly Emilion and Tadgear)?

Thanks.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (NiMH Runtime added)*

Thanks for the runtime graph. Do you think it would be possible for you to do a graph with a Energizer Lithium AA cell? I think the runtime would be very impressive with one of them. 
I am really looking forward to receiving this light because I love the look and small size compared to other single AA lights.


----------



## grapplex (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (NiMH Runtime added)*

...


----------



## jclarksnakes (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (NiMH Runtime added)*

Netkidz,
...Good review. I will have to put this light on my buy list.
Thanks,
JC


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (NiMH Runtime added)*

Thanks for the kind word.  Some photos aren't clear and I'll try to practice more next time or buy a new DC? LOL!

I only have some L91 left for emergency use. It's quite expensive here, about $3/pcs. 4sevens used to have $12/8pcs shipped but they're all gone. Still not find a cheap shipped source. I'll try to do the low mode runtime if I have a full day off this weekend, it takes lot of time to run.

I found someone in China get the replaced head (maybe the new batch). The knurling is finer. I couldn't find the difference of the reflectors by just looking at the photos, but the beam is with tighter (smaller) central spot. The head is printed with "1.5v only" and the hidden mode after SOS was removed. I think it's really improved!


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 9, 2007)

Low mode runtime added. Same eneloop 2000mAh NiMH battery and it's about 17 hours to drop shaply.

Does anyone get the new batch? I'm curious to know the result. I think I should get mine in early Mar. (one of the GB, shipping from HK->US->TW, Oops...  )


----------



## gunga (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot for th runtimes NetKidz!

I'm somewhat disappointed by the runtimes vs the advertised specs.

2/4.5/17 vs 2/7/30. Wonder if there were using wonder batteries and calling moon mode as useful light.

Still, it's bright and nice... Do you notice the PWM?


----------



## speederino (Feb 9, 2007)

The 2/7/30 runtime numbers are almost certainly with E2 Lithium AA cells. An AA Eneloop contains something like 55-60% the energy of a Lithium AA. On paper, extrapolating off the eneloop numbers, the math brings the runtimes close to Jetbeam's quoted numbers. I'm sure we will see some empirical evidence once these get into the hands of the CPF masses.


----------



## phatalbert (Feb 11, 2007)

Great Review! I have one question: I was thinking about buying the "T-Shield" in this thread http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1788376 and didn't know if the 16mm piece would be able to fit inside the tail or if the walls would make it only work with the 12mm. Thanks!


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 11, 2007)

My C-LE's inner diameter of the tail is about 14.4mm, and depth is about 3.4mm.


----------



## Solstice (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks so much for finding the time to do the low runtime graph. This thing looks great- I'm hoping to recieve mine from CEJ's group buy perhaps this week if I'm lucky.


----------



## phatalbert (Feb 11, 2007)

Exactly what I wanted to know, thanks!


----------



## havand (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you for doing the runtimes. Very nice to see. I know the NIMH provides flat output, but that output looks very good to me. Can't wait to get mine  Is it as bright as other something like the mk2 on 14500 in your opinion? An alkaline light that can maybe compete with lithium lights, exciting.


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi havand,

I almost clear out my Luxeon lights, and I didn't have MK.II to compare with. Sorry.


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 13, 2007)

can anyone tell me what is that black thing beside the cree in the disassembled pictures?


----------



## pokkuhlag (Feb 13, 2007)

I think it's an isolator for the positive solder blob that wasn't very flat


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, I think so and it should be two pieces. I tried to open mine but failed since it's glued.


----------



## glire (Feb 15, 2007)

I received my C-LE from CEJ 2 days ago.
I did a "short" runtime test comparison yesterday with a L2P and a Jet-I and I'm somehow disapointed. About 25% less runtime than the Jet-I.
OK, the C-LE was the brightest of the three lights, but I don't feel it has globally twice the efficiency as the use of the Cree LED would suggest (I posted the details in the LED forum).


----------



## glire (Feb 16, 2007)

I redid the test by inverting the batteries used on C-LE and Jet-I. C-LE has better runtime now than the Jet-I. Obviously my battery was bad.
Much more happy I am with the C-LE now


----------



## soupster (Feb 19, 2007)

Am I the only one who had rough threads? I stripped mine shortly after going the stages. Its on its way back to Emillion....


----------



## Mike abcd (Feb 20, 2007)

soupster said:


> Am I the only one who had rough threads? I stripped mine shortly after going the stages. Its on its way back to Emillion....



Mine is from CEJ's group buy and the threads are really terrible with gouges and high spots. It was completely unusable while the threads were under tension from the fiber washer. I tried but cleaning helped very little.

I removed the fiber washer, put a lot of silicon grease on the threads and wrapped the battery with part of a Post-It to stop it from rattling and sliding. It's currently pretty usable but I expect the threads to disintegrate with use.

My first and last Jetbeam purchase unless they become available from a US dealer with a very good return policy. I've read the reports of Jetbeam quality but no company that lets something like this leave the factory gets my money again without a really compelling reason.

Mike


----------



## Mike abcd (Feb 20, 2007)

On high with a freshly charged Maha PowerEx 2700 mAH NiMH, I measured 57 lumens on high initially and about 54 lumens after 5 minutes.

With the battery discharged to 50-60% capacity, I measured 51 lumens on high, 22 lumens on medium and 5 lumens on low.

I measured over 1.3 A on high with a "3.7 V" RCR123 that had an open circuit voltage of 4.10 V. Too high for me so no 14500 in mine. I have the "hidden" locater mode on mine.

The sputtering on the reflector makes for a smooth beam but limits throw. I haven't checked lux @ 1 meter but based on a comparison with my P1D CE on medium, NetKidz's measurements of "High:710 Medium:321 Low:70" look accurate. 

I noticed a dim glow from the reflector coating after its been on for a while and then turned off in the dark.

A nice light except for the terrible threads on mine and the fiber washer used in the design.

Mike


----------



## soupster (Feb 20, 2007)

Emillion just replied to an email regarding the light and gave me a address to mail it back to him. He said he had a long holiday and is that is why he has not responded to emails.I will see what he will do for me...


----------



## dts71 (Feb 20, 2007)

My C-LE arrived today, rough threads but the worst part is battery length issues. I have to twist as far as possible to make contact, my GP NiMh won't work at all. 
It was not as bright as I expected, L1T on CR123s is still brighter, more compact and has a clickie.

The rough threads got better after some hundred twists, cleaning and using silicon grease. But I still have the length issue, the tube must be a mm to long or the hole cut too deep. There is at least five full turns available but I can only use the last 1/16:th of a turn. Buying a MKIIx - not so sure anymore... 

Is there anyone that knows of any brand that has longer than average NiMh:s?
I don't feel like sanding down the perfect finish to shorten the tube or use neodyms (which I don't have available).


----------



## havand (Feb 20, 2007)

dts71 said:


> My C-LE arrived today, rough threads but the worst part is battery length issues. I have to twist as far as possible to make contact, my GP NiMh won't work at all.
> It was not as bright as I expected, L1T on CR123s is still brighter, more compact and has a clickie.
> 
> The rough threads got better after some hundred twists, cleaning and using silicon grease. But I still have the length issue, the tube must be a mm to long or the hole cut too deep. There is at least five full turns available but I can only use the last 1/16:th of a turn. Buying a MKIIx - not so sure anymore...
> ...



Sorry to hear that. I will add that my mk2 is spectacular. I would expect no less from the mk2x.


EDIT: Could you add some solder or something to the end of the circuitboard so that it pushes down into the tube farther to make contact with the positive? Or wad up some tinfoil and shove it in the bottom (careful...may be difficult to get out if you put too much in, etc)


----------



## kevinm (Feb 20, 2007)

NetKidz said:


> Yes, I think so and it should be two pieces. I tried to open mine but failed since it's glued.



If you get a pair of strap wrenches (or better yet a vise with a piece of rubber over the jaws), you can get it to open. Mine had a lot of glue and this worked. Also, the glue seems to have kept it from forming a good o-ring seal. Now, it's waterproof.

Kevin


----------



## Solstice (Feb 20, 2007)

My condolences regarding the reports of bad threads. 

I just got my light. The threads seem perfect and the twisting has just the right amount of tension with the foam ring installed. Just thought I'd put in a word that there are good units out there.

That said, I do agree with Mike abcd that a company should ensure that virtually NONE of it's sub-par units ever make it to market. I've had all good experiences with my JetBeam's (this is the third), but they need to make sure their quality doesn't slip in order to compete in this market. Considering that Fenix is the obvious major competitor, there is room for JetBeam to do well (I'm not disparaging Fenix- much, but I do think they have let the QC slip even more than JetBeam since their older outings).


----------



## wwglen (Mar 1, 2007)

Mike abcd said:


> I noticed a dim glow from the reflector coating after its been on for a while and then turned off in the dark.
> 
> Mike



I notice the glow also. It looks like a Glow in the dark o-ring on top of the lens.

Not very bright though.

wwglen


----------



## Roy (Mar 1, 2007)

The thin ring is the part that screws into the battery tube.

The large (FRONT) ring holds the reflector in place.

I had to actually glue the two rings together....I kept unscrewing the the front bezel and not the thin ring that turns the light off and on!


----------



## Curious_character (Mar 8, 2007)

Got mine today after a very long wait, and it's not very impressive. Here's how it compares to some similar sized lights -- an original Fenix Civictor, the same Civictor with the LED replaced with a Seoul P4, and a Fenix P1D CE. The Civictor is a single AA light like the JetBeam, and the P1D CE uses a CR123A lithium. The figures for the JetBeam and P1D CE are for the high level output mode, and all measurements were made 15 minutes after turn-on. (Edit: JetBeam and Civictor measurements were done with a 2000 mAh Eneloop NiMH cell.)

Lux @ 1m:

JetBeam 578
Civictor 482
Civictor/P4 1069
P1D CE 2748

Lumens:

JetBeam 36
Civictor 23
Civictor/P4 49
P1D CE 117

I can't claim any absolute accuracy for the measurements -- they were done with a cheap lux meter, and using a Quickbeam light box for the lumen measurement. But they do accurately show the relative outputs from the lights.

Comparing the JetBeam to the modified Civictor, the most similar light I have, is somewhat disappointing. The total lumen output is 27% less, and the brightness of the main beam is 46% less. In fact, the main beam is only 20% brighter than the original Civictor. (The power consumption of the JetBeam is essentially the same as the Civictor.) In trade for the dimmer beam is a beam that's a bit wider, and a barely perceptable increase in the spill brightness, which in a side-by-side comparison doesn't seem to be a good trade. It is nice to have the very long-running low level mode of the JetBeam, but that's really the only advantage I see.

It's interesting to see that the JetBeam's construction is like the Fenix P1, where the current is conducted through the threads. The P1 ran into trouble because of erratic contact between the LED slug and the main body, also in the current path. I haven't seen any sign of this problem with the JetBeam in the few minutes I've used it, but I'll be watching for it. Fenix changed the design with the P1D CE, where the contact is directly from a shelf in the battery tube to a ring on the circuit board. That seems to be a more reliable method.

c_c


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the nice review. Just ordered mine! Plan to use mine with an eneloop nimh.


----------



## nightrider (Apr 5, 2007)

I got one a while back. The PWM (on low and med) is to low freq for me. If there's any motion in the light or what I'm shining it on, it drives me crazy. Great on high though! Even better screwed onto my P1 body with 3.0V Li-Ion


----------



## gunga (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice, which Li-on are you using?

I'm getting a P1 body too, just wondering which battery to use...


----------



## wwglen (Apr 5, 2007)

I like mine but I would have preferred the PWM to be faster.

There is NO reasion they couldn't have make it in the 500 Hz range.

Even 150-200Hz would have been easy.

wwglen


----------



## dts71 (Apr 8, 2007)

Has anyone done any estimates of the runtime in the Beacon/Locator mode?
(You find it by going to sos mode, turn it off for +2 sec then on again)


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 8, 2007)

I've collected some statistics on CLE quality via a poll in another thread. So far (at 62 respondants), it appears that 64% of the CLEs were declared "good" by their owners and 36% declared not good, which indicates quality could be a real concern with the early versions of this light. 

In case anyone here would be interested in adding their vote - and improving the confidence of the estimate - they could go to the poll.


----------



## Turt (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyone know if the Jet I cr123 body will fit on the C-LE? Thanks


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 20, 2007)

Turt said:


> Anyone know if the Jet I cr123 body will fit on the C-LE? Thanks



I have to Jet 1 (1st generation). Does not fit. The threads on the Jet 1 is on the battery tube. The threads on the CL-E is on the head. They are opposite of each other.


----------



## dts71 (Apr 21, 2007)

The runtime on my C-LE in the Beacon/Locator mode with a 1900mAh was 5 days and 4 hours, then it shifted to strobe mode, after an hour of strobe the battery measured 0,8v.


----------



## NetKidz (May 5, 2007)

*Re: JETBeam C-LE quick and mini review (5/5 Updated with New Version)*

*==== New Version C-LE update (v1.2 ?)==== *

Just got my new version C-LE several days ago, and here's a quick comparison between them. Besically, the packaging and looking are the same. Thus, I just took a few more photos.

From one flashlight forums in China, the new version has the following improvement:
1. Improved threading.
2. Improved efficiency and brightness.
3. PWM frequency increased 5 times.
4. Memorized last mode.

The mode changing is the same as old version. You must do ON-OFF-ON within 1 second.

The memory feature will memorize the last mode you use and resume when turn ON. When you switching to a new mode, it'll blink once aftrer 1 second to inform you that the current mode is memorized. If you turn it OFF over 2 seconds, it'll back to the same mode when turn ON. (Will not blink once if you stay in this memorized mode).

The threading space is larger (loosen) than the old one, this the tube isn't interchangeable. The setting of High mode is brighter than old version, medium mode is dimmer than old version, low mode is about the same.

I took the 1m lux reading again for reference. Low/Medium/High:

Old Version: 65/302/681
New Version: 66/265/761

The high mode runtime is longer and it's also brighter, thus the circuit effiency should be improved indeed. 

I don't have equipments to measure the PWM frequency, thus I took a photo to demo the improvement:




(Upper is old C-LE in low, medium is new C-LE in low, bottom is MK.II X in 5%)
From the photo, rough estimating yield at least 4 times faster. I could still notice some flickering, but I think most users shouldn't notice it. 

Here's some photos.





(Upper: New version)





(Left: New version. The texture is the same, the photo looks different due to the angel)





(Left: New version. My new C-LE came with orange color o-ring. The thread spacing is little larger)





(Left: New version. The PCB didn't have JETBeam on it with the new version)

Runtime as follow (Old version also re-tested). The low mode would spend much time, thus I skip it). The battery used is 2000mAh eneloop NiMH.

High mode runtime:





Medium mode runtime:


----------



## AFAustin (May 5, 2007)

Thank you, NetKidz---I've been curious about the new version. Did you get yours from Emilion? What is your impression of the improvements---for example, is the increased brightness on high noticeable? Do you still need a foam pad in the battery chamber?

Thanks for updating us on this.


----------



## NetKidz (May 5, 2007)

Hello AFAustin,

I didn't get it from Emilion. I ask my friend to buy it from China. I think the improvements are great.  Worth the $30 now. 

I couldn't notice the brightness change by my nake eyes, my eyes aren't sensitive to brightness.  The construction is the same basically, the foam pad is still needed in order to make the battery not rattle. But it'll make it more stiff like the old version. I remember some CPFers are using corn pad with great results.

I like the big improvement of PWM frequency. The old one is flickering like hell and I almost didn't use it.


----------



## AFAustin (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. Sounds like the biggest difference is the PWM. Funny, I guess people must vary widely as to their sensitivity to that. I have a couple of the DX C-LEs, and I don't notice the PWM on either.


----------



## gunga (May 5, 2007)

Nice... Now I want the new version... Where can I get it?

I personally would rather not purchase from Emilion after all the flak here tho.


----------



## NetKidz (May 5, 2007)

Hello AFAustin,

If you often light a static object, I think it's fine. If you light it on moving objects, the low/medium mode flickering may be easily noticed for the old C-LE. 


Hello gunga,

If you couldn't ask someone to buy it in China, I don't know where to buy it except Emilion.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 31, 2009)

Sorry to bump an old thread but are these still being made? They show up on DX and BestOfferBuy but has a "out of stock will be in shortly" notice. I'm pretty sure this notice was like this at least a month ago. Last review on DX was from 2007... I would want one of the 2.0 versions. Maybe I need a WTB post, but I prefer buying one new in package.


----------



## Gaffle (Jun 3, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but are these still being made? They show up on DX and BestOfferBuy but has a "out of stock will be in shortly" notice. I'm pretty sure this notice was like this at least a month ago. Last review on DX was from 2007... I would want one of the 2.0 versions. Maybe I need a WTB post, but I prefer buying one new in package.



I don't think there are any new C-LE lights floating around anymore. Actually I dunno if I would trust a site that is selling one new, you may never get it.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 3, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but are these still being made? They show up on DX and BestOfferBuy but has a "out of stock will be in shortly" notice. I'm pretty sure this notice was like this at least a month ago. Last review on DX was from 2007... I would want one of the 2.0 versions. Maybe I need a WTB post, but I prefer buying one new in package.


 
I looked for one more than one year ago and was not successful. 

In case you really want one of these I am afraid a WTB on CPFM is the only way out. Before you ask, I keep my two C-LE's.


----------

